# He HATES being put in his cage



## saira (Jun 7, 2013)

I have Jasper out of his cage the entire day,except for when I go to bed..but whenever I get him in his cage he becomes so anxious  I feel so bad! I'm almost thinking of bunny proofing my room to the point where he can stay out even when I'm sleeping D: 

His previous owner gave him up because she didn't give him enough attention, maybe he's just not used to being out with someone all the time and he'll get used to being in his cage at night and know he'll be out when I'm up..it's like he thinks he'll never be let out again!

Is anyone else's bunny this crazy about going in his/her cage for bedtime?


----------



## Azerane (Jun 7, 2013)

Several things I can think of to suggest, is when you put him in there, have a treat or salad or something that he loves already in there so he associates going back in with good things. Also, you could try putting him back in there several times a day, just for short periods of time, say a minute and let him out again, then repeat the process and slowly increase the time to 15mins etc. It may help him to realise that being in his cage isn't for forever and he'll get let out again soon.


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 7, 2013)

saira said:


> he becomes so anxious  I feel so bad!


What does he do that makes you think he's anxious?


----------



## Kittiebot (Jun 7, 2013)

My guy is the same way, he loves to be out of his cage as much as possible, and when I put him back in he paces back and forth looking at me like "can I come out now please?" It makes me sad, but he gets into so much trouble when he's not monitored! Having a treat or bunny salad in there when he gets put back is a good idea, something to take his mind off it!


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 7, 2013)

Azerane's suggestion is what I too would recommend you try first! Use treats or other favorite food to learn that being in his cage has its rewards! Do it several times a day. Have a treat in his cage waiting for him & place him in for just a few minutes maybe a little longer than it takes for him to eat his treat & let him out. Oh, I would also praise him for being a good boy & going to his cage. Give it some time. Another option if after a good try the above doesn't work, you may want to get a small xpen for him to go to at night or when he needs to be safely out of trouble. I use a sheet that I cover it with attached by wooden clothes pins to discourage bunny jumps! lol My buns play in it during the day & I cover it over at night so that they are safely tucked in & not out partying while I am trying to sleep! The key is to make it pleasant/enjoyable for them.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Jun 7, 2013)

Have you considered an x-pen instead of a cage? When I first adopted Spike, he came with a cage and I would have to put him back in at night (he gets into LOTS of trouble when not watched. He is a major chewer and just all around crazy dude sometimes). I'd fight to get him in the cage and then he'd just thump all night. It got to the point where I'd stress out when I had to put him in it. Then we decided to get an x-pen instead of the cage. It keeps Spike in one place at night, but it is open when we are home. He loves it. Even with the gate open, he choses to spend most of his time in there and I no longer have to have the "get into your cage" stress.


----------



## saira (Jun 7, 2013)

Spikethebunny said:


> Have you considered an x-pen instead of a cage? When I first adopted Spike, he came with a cage and I would have to put him back in at night (he gets into LOTS of trouble when not watched. He is a major chewer and just all around crazy dude sometimes). I'd fight to get him in the cage and then he'd just thump all night. It got to the point where I'd stress out when I had to put him in it. Then we decided to get an x-pen instead of the cage. It keeps Spike in one place at night, but it is open when we are home. He loves it. Even with the gate open, he choses to spend most of his time in there and I no longer have to have the "get into your cage" stress.



His cage IS an x-pen  I just took an xpen, and made a cage liner for the bottom and that's his home for the night >.<

For the person who asked why do I think he's anxious.. He runs around frantically,trying to find a way to get out of his cage. He'll make a few attempts to even jump out of the pen. I think it's because my bed is right beside his cage, and he loves running in and out from under my bed and he just wants to get back under there,hah. Takes him a couple hours to completely settle. 

Thanks for all of the suggestions everyone. I'll try out the treats,but most of the time he's never interested in what I give him  His previous owner even gave me a list of what he likes,and I've been following the list, but he'll only eat the treats after being in his cage for an hour or so 

I'll just have to find something he can't resist ;P


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

How is it that you get him back in the x-pen?


----------



## curiouscarrot (Jun 7, 2013)

saira said:


> he loves running in and out from under my bed and he just wants to get back under there,hah. Takes him a couple hours to completely settle.


Thanks. When he runs in and out from under the bed, is his x-pen open? If not, I'd open it up so it becomes part of his "routine". As mentioned, I'd periodically confine him to his pen so he doesn't see it as a removal from all the fun, but just as something that happens periodically during his day. 

When he's trying to get back out, do you give him attention? Try ignoring him, and giving him attention and lots of praise when he settles and is sitting quietly. Keep up the praise and treats during the day when you shut the cage door on him. Also, make him go there to get anything good. All treats happen in his spot. 

Has he got "stuff" in his pen? If you could find something that he likes and put it there, he might not be so intent on getting back to do "his thing" running around.


----------



## saira (Jun 7, 2013)

This is the "routine", I wake up in the morning, let him out by opening the door and leaving his pen open the entire day (He can come and go as he pleases) and he wanders the main floor but 90% of the time he's in the same room as me either exploring,doing laps under my bed or sleeping beside my feet when I'm on my computer.

I usually cut up some veggies or fruit and put it in his bowl before he goes to bed, but he's so concerned about getting on the bed with me or being under it to even care/notice I put treats out for him 

I don't praise him when he settles because by then I'm already asleep,hehe...but I'll stay up and wait till he calms down so I can praise him for it. I always put his treats in the same bowl in his pen.

Edit: I forgot to mention, his pen has plenty of things to do, he has 8+ toys in there, 3 hideaways (one plastic, one out of wood sticks, and another is a large wooden box with shredded paper and some hay. He has plenty of wooden toys to chew on as well, and some flavoured chew sticks on top of that. I may try and make some homemade toys..maybe ones I can hide treats in that may keep him busy..

I'm going to try periodically putting him in his cage, then he may see its not as permanent as he seems to believe ;P


----------



## saira (Jun 7, 2013)

Blue eyes said:


> How is it that you get him back in the x-pen?



Sorry for the double post, I tell him its time for bed and then lure him in with treats and then when he's in I put the treats in the bowl and then close the pen. Not sure if that's the appropriate way to handle it or not but I don't want to have to chase him in,as we haven't bonded enough to the point where he'll let me pick him up.


----------

